# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Monitoren in 27 Zoll und WQHD ?



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte mir einen WQHD-Monitor, also 2560 x 1440 Pixel, in 27 Zoll holen. Ich schwanke nun an sich zwischen zwei Modellen:

dem iiyama iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für 350€ und zwei Asus, dem hier für 430€ ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und hier dem ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für 550€. Die beiden Asus haben noch 20-30€ Cashback als Aktion von Asus.


Jetzt frage ich mich, ob die Asus ihren Aufpreis wirklich wert wären. Der günstigere hat ein IPS-Panel, was etwas "besser" als TN ist, aber dafür nur 60Hz und kein AMD-Freesync. Der iiyama hat auch "nur" 75Hz, aber Freesync. Und der teuerste hat 144Hz mit Freesync. 

Ich spiele an sich nicht sooo oft richtig "schnelle" Games, also weiß ich nicht, ob die 144Hz so "wichtig" wären. Und ich weiß auch nicht, wie wichtig Freesync ist und ob ich - wenn 144Hz nicht ganz so viel bringt - lieber den iiyama mit Freesync nehmen sollte oder das vermeintlich vielleicht "bessere" IPS-Display des günstigeren Asus ohne Freesync..


Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Techniken, also 144Hz und/oder Free-Sync bzw. bei nvidia halt G-Sync?


----------



## svd (2. Dezember 2015)

Was, ich dachte, der adaptive Firlefanz wär dir erstmal nicht so wichtig? Hehe.

Hmm, vlt. nimmst du den teuersten mit Freesync? Momentan hast du ja eine 290, also ist alles okay. Aber heute vor die Wahl gestellt, hättest du ja zur GTX970 gegriffen. 
Naja, mit der hättest du dann wenigstens die 144Hz.  
Also, unabhängig davon, ob deine nächste Karte von AMD oder Nvidia wäre, entweder den FreeSync Vorteil, oder zumindest keinen Nachteil durch die Beschränkung auf 60/75Hz.

Letzte Woche habe ich den 2013er Tomb Raider auf 60Hz gestellt. Ich wollte wissen, ob dadurch die Grafikkarte evtl. sparsamer/leiser liefe. 
Beim Umsehen in der Welt hatte ich dabei sofort gemerkt, dass das Bild ruckelig/zerrissen wirkte, trotz stets konstanten 60fps. 
Ein Zurückstellen auf die maximale Frequenz, hatte das Spiel dann wieder spürbar flüssiger gemacht.
Ich hab nie gemerkt, wie sehr ich mich an das 120Hz Panel gewöhnt habe. Sehr blöd eigentlich, denn sonst hätte ich auch schon auf einen ASUS 27", 1440p, IPSler gewechselt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Was, ich dachte, der adaptive Firlefanz wär dir erstmal nicht so wichtig? Hehe.


 isser auch nicht, aber die WQHDs, die in Frage komme, haben halt oft eh Freesync, und grad Freesync kostet ja im Gegensatz zu G-Sync an sich keinen Aufpreis. D.h. die beiden mit Freesync sind nicht teurer als "gleichgute" ohne  



> Hmm, vlt. nimmst du den teuersten mit Freesync? Momentan hast du ja eine 290, also ist alles okay. Aber heute vor die Wahl gestellt, hättest du ja zur GTX970 gegriffen.
> Naja, mit der hättest du dann wenigstens die 144Hz.


 falls ich mal ne Nvidia hole, wäre es nicht schlimm, da es ja wie gesagt nicht teurer ist. Umgekehrt wäre es was anderes, also wenn ich 100-150€ mehr nur wegen G-Sync zahlen würde und dann in 2 Jahren eigentlich ne AMD die bessere Wahl wäre...   





> Beim Umsehen in der Welt hatte ich dabei sofort gemerkt, dass das Bild ruckelig/zerrissen wirkte, trotz stets konstanten 60fps.
> Ein Zurückstellen auf die maximale Frequenz, hatte das Spiel dann wieder spürbar flüssiger gemacht.
> Ich hab nie gemerkt, wie sehr ich mich an das 120Hz Panel gewöhnt habe. Sehr blöd eigentlich, denn sonst hätte ich auch schon auf einen ASUS 27", 1440p, IPSler gewechselt.


 okay, wenn ich das lese, dann macht der teure wohl doch Sinn...  es ist halt so, dass ich das Geld derzeit hätte und nicht weiß, ob es sich wirklich "lohnt"


----------



## svd (2. Dezember 2015)

Ach, Geld wird sowieso besser aus dem Fenster geworfen, solange es noch was wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich frage mich auch:

bei Free/G-Sync ist ja Hz des Monitors = FPS des Games, oder? Was hab ich dann von 144Hz, wenn ich nicht einer von den Spielern bin, die uralte Games spielen, die selbst auf Max über 100 FPS rennen, oder bei neueren Spielen lieber niedrigere Details und dafür 80-90 FPS+ spiele statt mehr Details und "nur" 40-60 FPS? Denn bei WQHD hat es ja eine Karte wie die R9 290 oder 390 bei hohen Einstellung schon oft schwer, über 40 FPS zu kommen, über 70-80 ist kaum möglich außer mit hohen Detailabstrichen.

Oder arbeitet der Monitor dann trotzdem mit 144Hz bzw. vlt auch mit 2 oder 3 Mal dem FPS-Wert, zB bei 45 FPS dann 3x45 = 135 Hz oder bei 50 FPS = 2x 50 = 100Hz ?

Oder sollte man mit nem 144Hz-Monitor im Zweifel das Sync einfach links liegen lassen, oder unter 70-80 FPS freesync dann besser, so dass doch der iiyama die klügere Wahl wäre, der 75 Hz und freeesync von 48-75HZ hat?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Also, inzwischen hab ich rausgefunden, dass es wohl im Freesync-Modus bei den Hz bleibt, die den FPS entsprechen. Da frag ich mich, wozu man dann die 144Hz hat, außer man spielt mit ner R9 390 oder GTX 980 alte Games, die mit über 200 FPS rennen, oder verzichtet bei neueren Games auf so viele Details, dass über 80-90 FPS drin sind ^^

@svd: die Spiele kommen Dir also auch "flüssiger" vor mit 120Hz, wenn du an sich nur 40, 50 FPS hast?


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, FreeSync ist da bisserl komisch, das funktioniert, je nach Monitor, so ca. zwischen 40 und 90Hz. In dem Bereich soll ja alles dufte sein. Darunter soll's dafür elends ruckeln.
Die 144Hz hast du dann wohl tatsächlich für alte Gurken oder CS:GO, hehe.

Hmm, also, das Spielgefühl bei niedrigerer Bildwiederholrate als Maximum muss ich mir nochmal ansehen. Wird aber schwer, denn ich habe kürzlich aufgerüstet und nur noch
selten wirklich niedrige FPS.

Ich werd das mal mit Skyrim testen und den Monitor einmal auf 120Hz, dann auf 60Hz stellen.

edit: Hmm, ich glaube, unterhalb macht es keinen sichtbaren Unterschied. Aber sobald deine Grafikkarte über 60fps liefern könnte, merkst du das an den Details.
Mit aktiviertem VSync hab ich sowohl bei 60Hz, als auch bei 120Hz, kein Tearing feststellen können, oder vlt. minimal, dass sich, bei 60Hz, mal eine Welle über das Bild bewegt hat.
Aber wenn du bei 120Hz zB über Kimme und Korn zielst und dabei eine Felswand oder Bäume im Hintergrund anvisierst, kannst du dich schneller drehen, bevor die
Objekte zu einem undeutlichen Schmierer werden. 60Hz haben sich zwar auch gut angefühlt, der Hauch von Inputlag war vlt Einbildung, waren aber weniger schön.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, FreeSync ist da bisserl komisch, das funktioniert, je nach Monitor, so ca. zwischen 40 und 90Hz. In dem Bereich soll ja alles dufte sein. Darunter soll's dafür elends ruckeln.


 bei dem Asus, den ich im Blick hab, geht es von 40-144Hz, und mit dem neuen Treiber von AMD ist das Ruckeln weg, da die Hz-Werte DANN verdoppelt werden, wenn man unter die Grenze rutscht. Also, natürlich auch nur in dem Maße kein Ruckeln, wie es "normal" wäre. bei 20FPS ruckelt es so oder so    aber viele Games sind mit konstanten 30-35 FPS ja spielbar.



> Hmm, also, das Spielgefühl bei niedrigerer Bildwiederholrate als Maximum muss ich mir nochmal ansehen. Wird aber schwer, denn ich habe kürzlich aufgerüstet und nur noch
> selten wirklich niedrige FPS.


 Haste kein neues, schnelles Game, wo du auf 40-50 FPS "simulieren" kannst? Vlt mit Downsampling?



> Ich werd das mal mit Skyrim testen und den Monitor einmal auf 120Hz, dann auf 60Hz stellen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2015)

Um den an anderen Thread sauber zu halten, quote ich dich mal in diesen. Thema passt ja.



Herbboy schrieb:


> G-Sync hat halt den Nachteil, dass es nen deutlichen Aufpreis kostet. Es gibt Monitore, die es als quasi gleiche Version mit und ohne gibt oder als Version mit GSync vs. eine mit AMD-Freesync, da liegen dann schnell 100€ und mehr dazwischen... die billigsten G-Syncer kosten direkt 400€, die haben dann aber auch schon alle 144Hz. G-Sync mit Full-HD oder WQHD ohne 144Hz gibt gar nicht. Mit 144Hz und G-Sync sind ca 10-11 Modelle auf dem Markt bis WQHD-Auflösung.
> 
> Nur um den Preisaufschlag zu verdeutlichen: bei Monitoren für AMDs Freesync (was so gut wie nix zusätzlich kostet, weil kein Hardwaremodul nötig ist) hätte man schon deutlich unter 400€ bereits 10 Modelle zur Wahl, es geht da schon ab 150€ los, und von denen haben 5 Modelle auch 144Hz (ab 250€ ).
> 
> ...



Also grundsätzlich schaue ich nicht auf´s Geld, bzw. scheue ich mich nicht etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Nach einem GSync-Monitor schaue ich halt nur, weil ich derzeit auch eine Graka von Nvidia nutze und ziemlich sicher die nächste Graka auch wieder von Nvidia sein wird. Ist aber noch nicht entschieden. Nächstes Jahr soll ja wieder etwas Bewegung in den Grafikkarten-Markt kommen. Aber um beim Monitor zu bleiben:

Mir persönlich reichen beim Spielen 60 Bilder pro Sekunde, die ich nach Möglichkeit auch anstrebe. Alles darunter ist ein Kompromiss den ich zähneknirschend eingehe. Kommt dann auf das Spiel an. Beispiele sind hier The Evil Within und Batman Arkham Knight. Beide Games laufen nur mit 30 fps. Den Framelock manuell in irgendwelchen ini.Dateien aufzuheben, davon halte ich nicht viel. Ich werde diese Spiele spielen, so wie sie vorgesehen sind und hoffen, dass der Spielspaß größer als mein Unmut darüber ist.

120 Bilder pro Sekunde und mehr ... wer´s braucht, ok. Ich nicht. Ich bin nicht so pro, dass ich jedes Frame mehr bräuchte und machen wir uns nichts vor, ich würde auch nicht sehr viel besser werden. Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht zu der Gruppe Spieler, die der Meinung sind, ihre Killratio mit entsprechendem Equipment deutlich verbessern zu können und schon gar nicht zu denen, wo es entscheidend ist. Ich bestreite nicht meinen Lebensunterhalt mit Counter Strike.  Ich bleib da auf dem Teppich. Viel wichtiger ist mir ein ruhiges homogenes Bild. Ich genieße Videospiele. 

Dinge wie PopUps, nachladende Texturen, Clipping etc. sind Dinge die ich ungern sehe, aber drüber stehe, da ich auch keinen Einfluß darauf habe und der Grafik-Engine oder Programmierung geschuldet sind. Tearing aber ist für mich der größte Atmo-Killer und zum Glück auch einer, dem ich entgegenwirken kann. Ich aktiviere einfach Vsync und gut ist.

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass wenn die Frames bei aktivierten Vsync unter die 60 fps fallen, dass Spiel mehr oder weniger stark ruckelt. Kommt zum Glück nicht häufig vor, ist auch nicht so schlimm, als das ich dann von unspielbar sprechen würde, aber mir doch ein wenig sauer aufstößt. Nach meinem Verständnis ist es so, dass Tearing dann auftritt, wenn die Graka mehr Bilder produziert, als der Monitor darstellen kann. VSync bedeutet also, dass die Graka nur so viele Bilder berechnet, wie der Monitor an Hertz liefert.

Also dachte ich mir, schau ich nach einem 120 hz Bildschirm, lasse das VSync deaktiviert und die Graka kann so viele Bilder ballern, wie sie kann. Bei neueren Games mit höchsten grafischen Einstellungen, sollten selbst die besten Karten ihre Probleme haben, mehr als 120 Bilder pro Sekunde in 1080p zu berechnen. So hätte ich nach meinem Verständnis kein Tearing und auch keine Ruckler, da kein VSync aktiviert falls die Bildwiederholfrequenz abfällt. So zumindest die Theorie. Allerdings habe ich dann ein unerträgliches Spulenfiepen der Graka. Na super. 120hz Monitor, fette Graka, kein Tearing, kein Ruckeln, aber ein hochfrequenter Ton der dich in den Wahnsinn treibt. VSync also wieder an. 

Input-Lags sind mir persönlich nicht aufgefallen, aber GSync oder auch FreeSync versprechen ja, kaum wahrnehmbare Input-Lags, kaum Ruckeln und kein Tearing. Das wäre mir einen ordentlichen Batzen Kohle wert, *WENN* es so funktioniert.

Würde mich sehr über eure Erfahrungsberichte mit einem GSync oder Freesync Monitor freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Also dachte ich mir, schau ich nach einem 120 hz Bildschirm, lasse das VSync deaktiviert und die Graka kann so viele Bilder ballern, wie sie kann. Bei neueren Games mit höchsten grafischen Einstellungen, sollten selbst die besten Karten ihre Probleme haben, mehr als 120 Bilder pro Sekunde in 1080p zu berechnen. So hätte ich nach meinem Verständnis kein Tearing und auch keine Ruckler, da kein VSync aktiviert falls die Bildwiederholfrequenz abfällt. So zumindest die Theorie. Allerdings habe ich dann ein unerträgliches Spulenfiepen der Graka. Na super. 120hz Monitor, fette Graka, kein Tearing, kein Ruckeln, aber ein hochfrequenter Ton der dich in den Wahnsinn treibt. VSync also wieder an.


 jaja, Nvidia... so was aber auch... 

Danke für die Ausführungen - ich hab vorgestern nen Benq bestellt, war ein Tagesangebot für 400€ bei amazon, der kostet woanders überall 580€ (!) - WQHD, 144Hz, Freesync. Soll vom Display her dem Asus MG278Q für 540€ entsprechen. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2015)

Ach, Nvidia, AMD ... irgendwas ist immer. Im Moment bin ich mit der Grafikleistung von Nvidia wirklich sehr zufrieden. Auf den Stromverbrauch schaue ich nicht wirklich, mit aktivierten VSync passt auch alles, aber die Framedrops unterhalb von 60 fps sind schon ... jammern auf hohem Niveau. Klassisches First World Problem. Ich bräuchte halt immer eine Graka, die aktuelle Spiele mit maximalen Details und in 1080p immer mit mindestens 60 fps raushaut. Das gewährleistet eine GTX970 leider nicht mehr. Deswegen schaue ich mich auch langsam nach einer neuen Graka um. Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben. Ungern. 

Ein Monitor mit neuer Technologie, der Tearing, Ruckeln und Input-Lags minimiert, reduziert oder eliminiert ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Die neue Graka könnte dann noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben. Ungern.


 naja, Du musst dir aber vielleicht auch da mal klarmachen, dass oft die maximalen Modi mehr Schein als Sein sind: die sehen sehr oft beim Spielen keinen Deut besser aus, sondern wenn überhaupt dann nur bei Standbilder-Vergleichen,  aber es lässt sich halt vortrefflich damit werben, dass die Engine ja ach so anspruchsvoll und somit die Grafik ja megamäßig sei    manchmal is eine AA-Stufe weniger schon = +25% FPS, und den Unterschied siehst du nicht. Grad ab 4x AA kann man an sich nicht mehr wirklich unterscheiden. 

nebenbei: grad beim Strom ist die GTX 970 ja eben der "winner" im Vergleich zur R9 290/390.



> Ein Monitor mit neuer Technologie, der Tearing, Ruckeln und Input-Lags minimiert, reduziert oder eliminiert ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Die neue Graka könnte dann noch ein wenig warten.


 Du würdest sowieso erst mit ner GTXC 980 Ti eine nennenswerte Steigerung haben. Die GTX 980 ist nur 10-15% schneller, da machst du aus 40 FPS auch keine 60 FPS, noch nicht mal 50 FPS...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich ganz bei dir. Ist aber auch von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich, welche Grafikeinstellungen man wählt, bzw. welche einen echten optischen Mehrwert darstellen oder einfach nur Rechenleistung kosten ohne sich irgendwie bemerkbar zu machen, außer das die Framerate stark abfällt. Bei Elite Dangerous z.B. möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr auf maximales AA und zweifaches Supersampling verzichten. Zu geil und zu groß der Unterschied. Aber wir reden hier bei einer GTX970 auch nicht mehr von durchgehend 60 fps. Bei weitem nicht.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Du würdest sowieso erst mit ner GTXC 980 Ti eine nennenswerte Steigerung haben.




Die steht auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste.  Oder alternativ halt die Radeon Fury X.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die steht auch auf meiner Einkaufsliste.  Oder alternativ halt die Radeon Fury X.


  bei ner AMD würdest du beim Monitorkauf wiederum sparen, wenn du was mit G/Freesync willst


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Ersparnis wäre jedenfalls nicht zu verachten.  Welche Graka fährst du aktuell?

Edit: Sehe gerade selbst, dass du eine 290 hast.


----------

